# New Zealand to buy Boeing P-8 patrol planes



## dimsum (9 Jul 2018)

I'm no expert here, but I'm counting 4 of the 5 Eyes countries switching to the same patrol aircraft... 



> WELLINGTON (Reuters) - New Zealand has agreed to buy four Boeing P-8A Poseidon maritime patrol planes, Defence Minister Ron Mark said on Monday, strengthening surveillance capabilities as it works to counter the rise of new powers, such as China.
> 
> New Zealand is responsible for patrol and rescue missions in an area of the Pacific Ocean bigger than Europe and plans to step up its engagement in the South Pacific, where it is losing sway over small island nations to China.
> 
> ...



https://www.reuters.com/article/us-newzealand-defence-procurement/new-zealand-to-buy-boeing-p-8-patrol-planes-to-boost-south-pacific-surveillance-idUSKBN1JZ07J


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Jul 2018)

When they come out with the aircraft after the P-8, then we'll start the 10 year project to buy the P-8.


----------



## dimsum (10 Jul 2018)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> When they come out with the aircraft after the P-8, then we'll start the 10 year project to buy the P-8.



Incorrect.  We'll buy 4 ex-RNZAF P-3s and convert them to Block 18 Auroras.   :facepalm:


----------



## FSTO (10 Jul 2018)

You are all wrong. We'll get out of the MPA business because they'll be declared a cold war relic!


----------



## SeaKingTacco (10 Jul 2018)

It is to weep...


----------



## dimsum (10 Jul 2018)

FSTO said:
			
		

> You are all wrong. We'll get out of the MPA business because they'll be declared a cold war relic!



Hey, it worked out so well for the Brits!  

Right?    :


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Jul 2018)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I'm no expert here, but I'm counting 4 of the 5 Eyes countries switching to the same patrol aircraft...
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-newzealand-defence-procurement/new-zealand-to-buy-boeing-p-8-patrol-planes-to-boost-south-pacific-surveillance-idUSKBN1JZ07J



Unlike fast jets? Oh, wait, no  :facepalm:


----------



## dimsum (10 Jul 2018)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Unlike fast jets? Oh, wait, no  :facepalm:



Well, NZ doesn't have fast jets anymore and needs Australia to defend it...

Never mind - I don't want to give any Good Idea Fairies anything to latch onto.  :nod:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Jul 2018)

Block 18.  Don't be silly...we'll never get funding for that!  

And if we did, it would be 'new windshield wipers' or something...


----------

